# Pegasus....Terminator HK tank



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic and a big kit!:thumbsup: A look at the kit for anyone who has not seen it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Mine showed up today.

Very impressed with the size.

Treads are rubber and it looks like the wheels might turn.

Lots of cool potential not only for lighting, but motorizing.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The kit goes together great, Starting with the suspension is the most monotonous part. I glued mine together and I agree it can be motorized. Can't wait till I get to head so I can add some leds to it!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone think they will release a chromed version? The Martian War Machines were evnetually released in chrome and this kit is screaming for it. Weathered down of course.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a big kit. I wish the Ariel HK was that size as well. Were the tanks really that much bigger compared to the Ariels? Oh well.

Hopefully we will now here something about the endoskeleton accessory kit.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The lower hull when assembled is 12 inches long and about 9 inches wide. With sub-asseblies going it goes pretty quick the only minute gap I see is in front and back of the hull on either side of the circular pivot points.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Shame it's got rubber tracks but the rest of the plastic looks nice (from what I can see of it anyway).


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

What's wrong with rubber tracks? I think that makes it more realistic. Plus, one less thing to paint, other than some weathering with acrylics.


----------



## Guns Akimbo (Nov 4, 2013)

Now all you need is about three pounds of tiny cast human skulls...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> What's wrong with rubber tracks? I think that makes it more realistic. Plus, one less thing to paint, other than some weathering with acrylics.







More realistic???? There's a few modern mini diggers with rubber like tracks but most construction vehicles and tanks etc have tracks made of metal (some have rubber pads but the surround is usually metal). 

More and more tank kits now include either link and length tracks or individual links so I was hoping for something similar. I've got the Lost in Space large robot and that has plastic track sections which look much better than rubber band type tracks. You can also weather them a lot easier.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

When we all were talking about the flying HK, someone was interested in my vinyl kit.

Was it anyone posting here?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That would have been me. Interested in selling it?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very little putty to square up some minute seams and doing some tinkering with the lights and more kit sub-assemblies.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Video build log.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Had to rework the top lights but I manage to get all the lights in and get the spot lights at good angle to shine on the ground then a few rounds of putty, sand and repeat.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I was wondering when we would get to see the kit parts. Thanks! Can't wait until mine arrives. No wonder the postage was so high to get it to Oz with the size and the weight of the box.

How are you planning to paint it?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am going to paint it like my Aerial HK-Black base coat and duplicolor chrome/metallic automotive spray paint and decanted for the airbrush and heavily weathered.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Part 2 in the vid build:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Clear parts added with a slight mod to the head lightbars as to make lighting easier and I have a slight HK tank variant or I like to call it the "Command Variant".:thumbsup: Next up adding some putty to square up the small gaps on the corners of the head and get a black base coat on the tank.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Build Overview in part 3.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting the vids sg. Are the lights under the hood in clear plastic?


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

Wonder who will be the first to motorize this? Would be cool.


Oh, and thanks for the vids!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

When I do a metallic finish I always use a flat black for the basecoat. For me the flat black make the paint more vibrant than using a gloss black, so continuing on with the black base coat and masking as I go.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got this kit--what a mammoth thing of wonder! This actually reminds me of those crazy dreams I used to have where you'd go into a hobby shop and find all these incredible, huge sci-fi subject kits you never thought existed--with the huge box and fantastic cover art, and the model inside actually measures up to the image on the box! I salute Pegasus...I'm in the middle of a move and now have the 3D printed Cygnus, half-built LIS Robots, the Moebius Cylon Raider and this waiting in the wings for once I'm settled...I can't decide what to do first!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick update on the tank build in part 4.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks excellent even up to this point. I'll have to fill in that gap in the rear track assembly as well.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Scrap styrene to fill the void in the track housing. Next up getting the track glued and on to the road wheels. I recommend putting the track on first and masking that off before assembling the tank, I have been having a hell of a time getting them on the road wheels. To get them glued tight I had to use 5 minute epoxy and superglue mix and clamps to get the tracks to hold.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally got all the track on, there is a small gap in the track and to eliminate a gap in rubber track is using black Silicone gasket sealer, fills the gap and give the track some extra bond.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Be great if Pegasus could release an individual link (or link and length) track set so we don't have to use the horrible kit ones.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Be great if Pegasus could release an individual link (or link and length) track set so we don't have to use the horrible kit ones.


Would other aftermarket linked tracks work?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll make my mind up when my kit finally arrives but I'm starting to think about scratch building the tracks out of plastic card/evergreen.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> Would other aftermarket linked tracks work?







It might be worth a try but I bet you'd have a hard time getting them to fit. I know Dragon do Magic Tracks which you just stick together (they've been taken off the sprues already for anyone who hasn't seen them) but whether any of them will fit is another thing.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally think the track need to have one link added to give the track a realistic sag and won't be as tight on the model. One little trick for vinyl tracks is to use black silicone gasket sealer to fill in any gaps. Keeps the tracks still flexible and gives added strength where the tracks meet.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I got my* HK Tank *in yesterday and like you said it is a huge model.

In fact sg-99, it's all your fault I couldn't wait until next month to get mine like I had planed! After seeing your YouTubes I just had to have it now.....so I can put it on the shelf.... to collect dust....

Carl-


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a quick vid update on the tracks and shading.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the latest video. Mine just arrived as well. What a large box.


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

Great work, Brad! Thanks for taking the time to document and post!! You might even have convinced me to take a shot at lighting mine as well.

Yep, the tracks are a super tight fit. I tried Tamiya thin liquid cement, hot glue, and even rubber cement to no avail... Finally, CA and clamping worked for me. Does the "gasket in a tube" work as a bonding agent as well as a gap filler?

Also, at least for me, it was easier to fit the tracks over each track assembly before each of the four assemblies were attached to the main hull. Speaking of which, i made small axel from Plastruct tube to run from the track assemblies into the main hull, trapping them. This way, i don't have to glue them once I attach the outer armor plate, trapping the track assemblies so that each assemblyl can individually pivot up or down over rough terrain.

Just a couple of thoughts from what I've learned on this beast so far.

Thanks again, Brad!

With Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The silicone can be used as an adhesive and gap filler a 2 in 1 combo:thumbsup:

I finished off mine today, overall a great kit, Highly recommended and I am looking forward to seeing everyone's tank builds!


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

Great, thanks again, Brad! Going ta have ta pick some of that gasket in a tube stuff up...

I've never tried lighting a model before, but your build has convinced me to take a shot at it. Just want to make sure the LEDs that I pick up fit into the spot light fixtures/cans... And I think I missed it in your videos , so can I ask you, what size are the LEDs that you used for the forward-facing spotlights...? Again, I just want ta make sure that the LEDs fit into the spotlight mounts. 

And as far as the blue lights on the side of the cop bar mounts, was it just impossible to mount a cool white LED facing up for the red lights on top AND a blue LED going sidewise for the blue light on the side of the bar? 

Last question: were you able to power all 6 of the LEDs off of one 9v battery? 

And I agree with one of your comments --- would be cool to see what base ODG comes up with for this beast. That Aerial HK base looks awesome, but I don't think it's out for sale yet...whoops, I stand corrected, looks like Cult TV Man now has it. 

Thanks a bunch, Brad!

With Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great result. I hope mine comes out half as good. BTW Are you using a head mounted camera when you do your videos? Looks like it.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

When I do videos the one rule I have is push the record button and see what happens. I try to keep the camera view in a modelers perspective and all over the place.

3mm leds were used throughout the model. For the spot lights I would get some styrene tube and make your own for the leds to fit as the kit supplied ones are solid.

The top lightbar is made for lighting and it is not if that makes sense. There is not that much room to add the light and is why I had to improvise there.

Yes all leds are powered by one 9v battery.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Nice job Brad!!! We will have a lighting kit for this model soon, I got the kit yesterday and have started working on it... 

Thanks again for posting your build. Randy


----------

